# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Ανελκυσθέντα ναυάγια κατοχής... [Salvaged WWII wrecks]

## vama

Πρόσφατα βρήκα μια αναφορά σε κάποια ναυάγια που ανελκύθηκαν επί κατοχής. Δυστυχώς η αναφορά είναι χειρόγραφη και τα ονόματα δεν είναι ξεκάθαρα. Μοιάζουν πάντως σαν Kiloa και Iolpara ή κάτι τέτοιο. Θα πρέπει να βρίσκονταν κάπου κοντά στην Αθήνα. Το πρώτο πιθανως ήταν ατμόπλοιο περίπου 14.000 τόννων. Για το δεύτερο δεν ξέρω τίποτα. Έχει κανείς σχετικές πληροφορίες;

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε vama, το Ιοlpara είναι το GOALPARA, φορτηγό της British & India S.N. Co.

Δες και το ιστορικό του:
 
5,513 T., 121,9 X 16 M.
Laid down as WAR THRUSH in 1919 for the British Government but completed as GOALPARA for BI, 15.4.41 bombed and sunk at Eleusis Bay, Greece, total loss. wreck raised by Germans and scrapped after 1945. 

Δες εδώ μια φωτογραφία του.
Τα στοιχεία σου συμφωνούν με το οτι το ανέλκυσαν οι Γερμανοί;

----------


## vama

Η έρευνα από την οποία προέκυψαν τα στοιχεία δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμα, οπότε ίσως στο άμεσο μέλλον να έχω και άλλες πληροφορίες. Ωστόσο από ότι έχω βρει ως τώρα, για το πρώτο σκάφος δόθηκε γερμανική άδεια για να διαλυθεί και το μέταλλο να χρησιμοποιηθεί από μια ελληνική βιομηχανία για γερμανικά εφόδια (πέταλα κ.α.). Τη διάλυσή του είχε αναλάβει για λογαριασμό της βιομηχανία αυτής ο Μπραβάκος. Τη διάλυση του δεύτερου σκάφους ανέλαβε (προφανώς και πάλι μετά από γερμανική ή ιταλική άδεια) ο Μπρούσκος, αν και δεν ξέρω που κατέληξε το μέταλλο. Κάποια στιγμή ο Μπρούσκος χρειάστηκε βοήθεια και για λίγες μέρες δούλεψε εκεί και το συνεργείο του Μπραβάκου.

----------


## Ellinis

Ενδιαφέρουσες ιστορίες... Έχεις βρει και κάτι για το ΣΟΦΙΑ του Τόγια; Στην περιοχή της Σαλαμίνας είχε προσαράξει κατεστραμμένο από αεροπορική επίθεση.

Το δε Kiloa που αναφέρεις πιθανών να είναι το QUILOA, επίσης φορτηγό της British India Steam Nav Co., ναυπήγησης 1925, 7765 grt. 

1941 bombed by German aircraft and beached at Skaramangas, wreck after 1945 demolished. 

Kαι η σχετική φωτογραφία εδώ.

----------


## vama

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες. Για το ΣΟΦΙΑ δεν έχω βρει ακόμα κάτι.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Η φωτογραφία αυτή είναι βγαλμένη το 1944 μετά την απελευθέρωση ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ στο δίαυλο της Λευκάδας. Μπορεί να το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος και να δώσει στοιχεία για το μισοβουλιαγμένο καράβι;
(η φωτογραφία είναι βγαλμένη από το βρετανό αξιωματικό ο οποίος ήταν σύνδεσμος του ΕΔΕΣ με το συμμαχικό στρατηγείο της Μ. Ανατολής. Είναι μία από σύνολο 1008 οι οποίες κατα άγνωστο τρόπο βρέθηκαν να ... κυκλοφορούν μεταξύ φίλων της φωτογραφίας και της ιστορίας)

G0819-dok.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Aγαπητέ Γιώργο, το ναυάγιο δεν είναι στο δίαυλο της Λευκάδας αλλά στον ισθμό της Κορίνθου και απεικονίζει το ιταλικό ατμόπλοιο VESTA που βυθίσαν σκόπιμα οι Γερμανοί κατά την υποχώρηση τους.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Στις 10 Οκτώβρη του 1943, ώρα 07.45Ά, τέσσερα αμερικανικά αεροπλάνα LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING βομβάρδισαν και έπληξαν καίρια έξω από το λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας το ιταλικό φορτηγό «MARIO ROSSELLI». Το πλοίο αυτό ήταν ναυπήγησης 1942, εκτοπίσματος 6804 τόνων και οπλισμένο μΆ ένα πρυμναίο πυροβόλο των 75 χιλιοστών.
Κατά την επίθεση σκοτώθηκαν εκατοντάδες Ιταλοί αιχμάλωτοι των πρώην συμμάχων τους Γερμανών, οι οποίοι συνελήφθησαν στις επιχειρήσεις που διεξάχθηκαν στην Κέρκυρα κατά τον προηγούμενο μήνα. Τότε τα ιταλικά στρατεύματα κατοχής αποπειράθηκαν να αντισταθούν στη γερμανική επίθεση που ακολούθησε τη συνθηκολόγηση της Ιταλίας (3-9-1943). Η ανακωχή αυτή -στην πραγματικότητα άνευ όρων παράδοση- γνωστοποιήθηκε πέντε μέρες μετά την υπογραφή της από το στρατηγό Αϊζενχάουερ. Δύο μέρες αργότερα άρχισαν οι γερμανικές επιχειρήσεις κατά της Κέρκυρας.
Οι Ιταλοί πρόβαλαν αντίσταση κατά των Γερμανών μόνο στην Κεφαλλονιά (μεγάλης κλίμακας χερσαίες επιχειρήσεις) και στην Κέρκυρα (σημαντικές αεροναυτικές επιχειρήσεις και μικρής κλίμακας χερσαίες για 48 ώρες). Οι πολεμικές επιχειρήσεις στην Κέρκυρα κράτησαν 15 μέρες και έληξαν στις 25-9-1943.
Το ιταλικό φορτηγό-ποστάλι «MARIO ROSSELLI» δεν δέχτηκε τόσο σοβαρά πλήγματα ώστε να βυθιστεί αμέσως. Τα περισσότερα θύματα οφείλονταν στον πανικό που επακολούθησε και στη μεγάλη συγκέντρωση ατόμων σε τόσο περιορισμένο χώρο ( επρόκειτο να φορτωθούν 5500 Ιταλοί αιχμάλωτοι).
Το καράβι έμεινε μισοβουλιαγμένο για 24 ώρες. Την επόμενη μέρα στις 09.00Ά βομβαρδίστηκε ξανά και βυθίστηκε πέντε ώρες αργότερα στο στενό Μουράγια-Βίδο, σε απόσταση 800 μέτρων από την προβλήτα του Καφέ Γυαλί. «Κάθισε» σε βάθος 35 μέτρων με κλίση 90 μοιρών και τα επόμενα χρόνια, μέχρι την ανέλκυσή του, το ναυάγιο διακρινόταν από τα σκάφη που έπλεαν στην περιοχή.
Στις αρχές του 1951 η ιταλική εταιρεία RICUPERI αποφάσισε να ανελκύσει το σκάφος, αφού πείστηκε ότι το εγχείρημα ήταν οικονομικά συμφέρον. Στην απόφαση συνηγόρησαν ότι: 1) το πλοίο ήταν νεότευκτο την εποχή που βυθίστηκε, 2) δεν είχε υποστεί σοβαρές βλάβες, 3) βρισκόταν σε μικρό βάθος, 4) υπήρχε επίσημο κρατικό ενδιαφέρον από Ιταλικής πλευράς καθώς το Ιταλικό Υπουργείο ¶μυνας προσφέρθηκε να βοηθήσει προκειμένου να απαντηθούν ερωτηματικά σχετικά με αγνοούμενους του πολέμου (η Ιταλία είχε χιλιάδες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις στα Βαλκάνια, στο Κέρας της Αφρικής, στη Β. Αφρική και στην ΕΣΣΔ).
Τα συνεργεία της RICUPERI εργάστηκαν επί οκτάμηνο, από τον Απρίλη μέχρι και το Δεκέμβρη του 1951. 
Οι εργασίες προχώρησαν ως εξής: Πρώτα εντοπίστηκαν τα ρήγματα και στη συνέχεια κλείστηκαν με ηλεκτροκόλληση. Μετά προσαρμόστηκαν σε διάφορα σημεία του σκάφους ασκοί και τέλος το σκάφος ανελκύστηκε αφού οι ασκοί πληρώθηκαν με αέρα. Για να πληρωθούν οι ασκοί με ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα υπό πίεση, χρησιμοποιήθηκε ένας μεγάλος αεροσυμπιεστής που είχε εγκατασταθεί σε υποσταθμό της Λ.Ε.Κ. (τη ς τότε εταιρείας ηλεκτρισμού κοντά στο σημερινό τελωνείο). Από εκεί ο αέρας διοχετευόταν στη θέση των εργασιών στο θαλάσσιο χώρο μεταξύ Βίδο και Μουράγια.
Τελικά, το «MARIO ROSSELLI» ανελκύστηκε το Δεκέμβρη του 1951 και ρυμουλκήθηκε από τα ρυμουλκά «ADRIATICA» και «S.PIETRO» στα ναυπηγεία της La Spezzia για τις μεγάλες επισκευές που έπρεπε να γίνουν. Η ρυμούλκηση έγινε μέσω του στενού της Λευκίμμης, γιατί το βόρειο στενό παρέμενε κλειστό και λόγω των ναρκοπεδίων του πολέμου.

*(οι φωτογραφίες της ανέλκυσης είναι από το βιβλίο του Γ.Α. Αθανάσαινα «Κέρκυρα, Σεπτέμβρη 1943», Αθήνα, 1996. Η φωτογραφία του σκάφους εν πλω, από το διαδίκτυο)*

MARIO ROSSELLI-1.jpg

MARIO ROSSELLI-2.jpg

MARIO ROSSELLI-3.jpg

MARIO ROSSELLI.JPG

----------


## george_kerkyra

Όρμος Δαφνίλα 1941: Φορτηγό ΣΟΥΖΑΝΑ

ΣΟΥΖΑΝΑ_3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση στο ΠΡΟΥΣΣΑ.
To ΣΟΥΖΑΝΑ (ναυπήγησης 1904 ως CONSUL POΡPE) έμεινε μισοβυθισμένο εκεί, τουλάχιστον ως το 1950 οπότε και αναφέρεται στους εκπλιστηριασμούς του Οργανισμού Ανέλκυσης Ναυαγίων.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Η φωτογραφία αυτη είναι βγαλμένη στο κατάστρωμα του "Σουζάνα" περί το 1950 (είναι αναμνηστική του πατέρα του συμπολίτη Κ. Καραγιαννίδη)

----------


## george_kerkyra

Σε ευχαριστώ με τη σειρά μου καθώς αγνοούσα το προπολεμικό παρελθόν του "Σουζάνα"




> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση στο ΠΡΟΥΣΣΑ.
> To ΣΟΥΖΑΝΑ (ναυπήγησης 1904 ως CONSUL POΡPE) έμεινε μισοβυθισμένο εκεί, τουλάχιστον ως το 1950 οπότε και αναφέρεται στους εκπλιστηριασμούς του Οργανισμού Ανέλκυσης Ναυαγίων.

----------


## Ellinis

Το φορτηγό ΣΟΥΖΑΝΑ, που ανέφερε ο geroge_kerkyra, φωτογραφημένο κατά τη διάρκεια της αεροπορικής επίθεσης που το βύθισε. 
Φαίνονται και οι σημειώσεις των Ιταλών πιλότων...

Από το αναμνηστικό ημερολόγιο του 2007 "Εμπορικό Ναυτικό - Το 4ο όπλο" που είχε εκδώσει το Ναυτικό Μουσείο.

Image1.jpg

----------


## vama

[QUOTE=Ellinis;374620]
Το ένα ήταν το ΚΟΡΓΙΑΛΕΝΙΟΣ που ανελκύστηκε από του Γερμανούς και επισκευάστηκε ως ανθυποβρυχιακό UJ.2101

Είχα την εντύπωση ότι το UJ 2101 ήταν το Στρυμών και το Κοργιαλένιος έγινε 2110.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ένα ήταν το ΚΟΡΓΙΑΛΕΝΙΟΣ που ανελκύστηκε από του Γερμανούς και επισκευάστηκε ως ανθυποβρυχιακό UJ.2101
> 
> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι το UJ 2101 ήταν το Στρυμών και το Κοργιαλένιος έγινε 2110.


Με τα Α/Υ των Γερμανών (UJ: U-boote Jagder) θέλει ψάξιμο γενικά διότι κάπου γίνεται σύγχυση και δεν είναι πολλές οι πηγές.

----------


## Ellinis

[QUOTE=ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ;412530]


> Με τα Α/Υ των Γερμανών (UJ: U-boote Jagder) θέλει ψάξιμο γενικά διότι κάπου γίνεται σύγχυση και δεν είναι πολλές οι πηγές.


Tα UJ του Αιγαίου απωτελούσαν τον 21ο Α/Υ στολίσκο. 
Κάποια σχετικά στοιχεία, όπως τα παραθέτει αυτή η σελίδα



> _UJ 2101 : ex-mouilleur de mines grec classe Aixos Strymon, 325 tonnes_ 
> _UJ 2102 : ex-yacht vapeur sudois Birgitta ou Brigitte (θαλαμηγός του Ευγενίδη)_
> _UJ 2103 : ex-mouilleur de mines grec Paralos, 395 tonnes_ 
> _UJ 2104 : ex-baleinier norvgien puis grec Kos XXIII puis Darvik, 353 GRT_ 
> _UJ 2105 : ex-remorqueur (grec ?) Ertha, 249 GRT_ 
> _UJ 2106 : ex-mouilleur de mines grec Tenedos, 460 tonnes_ 
> _UJ 2107 : ex-cargo grec Milos, 589 GRT (πρώην ακτοπλοϊκό)_
> _UJ 2108 : ex-vapeur grec Avra, 1221 GRT_ 
> _UJ 2109 : ex-aviso-dragueur britannique classe "Hunt" Widnes, 710 GRT, 16 noeuds epave trouve en Baie de Sude, en Crete)_ 
> ...


Για τους ενδιαφερόμενους, προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα το βιβλίο "Πόλεμος στο Αιγαίο 1941-1945" του P.Senkt. Το βιβλίο υπάρχει διαθέσιμο και εδώ, όπου και θα δείτε και μια φωτογραφία του πρώην ΣΤΡΥΜΩΝ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φιλε _ellinis_

Ποιο να ειναι αυτο το πλοιο που βυθισθηκε απο τους Γερμανους στην εισοδο του ισθμου το 1944;
Πηγη:Gettyimages

Vesta?.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι το ιταλικό VESTA το οποίο έχουμε ξαναδεί εδώ.

----------


## theostam

Καλησπέρα,

φίλε Ellinis η φωτογραφία αυτή - εκτός αν κάνω κάποιο τρομερό λάθος -δεν είναι από τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου και συνεπώς το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο δεν είναι το VESTA.

Το ότι δεν είναι ο Ισθμός φαίνεται ευκολα από την σύγκριση α) της κορυφογραμμής στο βάθος του ορίζοντα, β) τη θέση του βυθισμένου πλοίου, γ) τις λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις στις δύο φωτογραφίες.

Το περιοδικό LIFE έχει και μια δεύτερη φωτογραφία του Vesta από διαφορετική οπτική γωνία

http://www.life.com/image/50863461

η οποία - επί της ευκαιρίας - μας θυμιζει μια παλιότερη συζήτηση μας για τον Ισθμό  :Smile: 

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=52892&page=5 

H δικία μου φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη μία στροφή υψηλότερα από την αντίστοιχη του LIFE αλλά σχεδόν από το ίδιο σημείο με την παρακάtω φωτογραφία του VESTA 

http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/SUK13346


Φωτογραφίες του VESTA από διαφορετικές οπτικές γωνίες μπορείτε να δείτε και στα παρακάτω link:

http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/SUK13345

http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/130795


Σε ανταγωνιστικό site του οποίου το όνομα λογοκρίνεται είχαμε κάνει στο παρελθόν σχετική συζήτηση για το VESTA.

Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι το πλοίο ανελκύστηκε και τελικά βυθίστηκε από νάρκη πλέοντας προς Αίγυπτο το 1948.

Ευχαριστώ,

Θοδωρής

ΥΓ. Ψάχνωντας επιπλέον στοιχεία για το VESTA στο site του Australian War Memorial ανακάλυψα αρκετές φωτογραφίες του Ισθμού που δεν γνώριζα. Θα τις αναρτήσω στο σχετικό thread.

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε theostam με έβαλες να κοιτάξω καλύτερα τη φωτογραφία και ομολογώ οτι το εικονιζόμενο έχει διαφορές από το VESTA, όπως οτι έχει καπόνια πρύμα, λίγο διαφορετικά κατάρτια κλπ.

Η φωτογραφία μου θύμιζε πολύ έντονα την παρακάτω του ΒΕΣΤΑ -από το περιοδικό Ναυτικά Χρονικά- και έτσι παρασύρθηκα  :Surprised: ops:

Image1.jpg

Μιας και αναφερθήκαμε αρκετές φορές στο πλοίο, ας πούμε και κάποια παραπάνω πράγματα για την ιστορία του:

Το ΒΕΣΤΑ ναυπήγηθηκε το 1923 στα Cantieri Navali Riuniti του Palermo για τη Soc. Ligure di Armamento και αργότερα πέρασε στην Adriatica di Navigazione.
Τον Ιούλη του 1943 το τορπίλισε το βρετανικό υποβρύχιο HMS TRIDENT και μεταφέρθηκε στον Πειραιά όπου με την παράδοση των Ιταλών αυτοβυθίστηκε από το πλήρωμα του.
Ανελκύστηκε από τους Γερμανούς που με την αποχώρηση τους το αυτοβυθίσαν για να φράξουν τον ισθμό της Κορίνθου.

Ανελκύστηκε το 1945 και εκποιήθηκε στους Φραγκούλη & Χατζηλία οι οποίοι ξεκίνησαν την επισκευή του και το μετονόμασαν ΜΕΜΦΙΣ.
Βυθίστηκε χρονιάρα μέρα, τη 25η Μαρτίου 1948, και ενώ κατευθυνόταν στην Αλεξάνδρεια όπου θα ολοκληρωνόταν η επισκευή του, όταν προσέκρουσε σε αδέσποτη νάρκη νότια της Κρήτης.

----------


## Ellinis

Eίχαμε αφήσει αναπάντητο το ερώτημα του φίλου Γιώργου για την ταυτότητα του ναυαγίου...



> Η φωτογραφία αυτή είναι βγαλμένη το 1944 μετά την απελευθέρωση ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ στο δίαυλο της Λευκάδας. Μπορεί να το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος και να δώσει στοιχεία για το μισοβουλιαγμένο καράβι;
> (η φωτογραφία είναι βγαλμένη από το βρετανό αξιωματικό ο οποίος ήταν σύνδεσμος του ΕΔΕΣ με το συμμαχικό στρατηγείο της Μ. Ανατολής. Είναι μία από σύνολο 1008 οι οποίες κατα άγνωστο τρόπο βρέθηκαν να ... κυκλοφορούν μεταξύ φίλων της φωτογραφίας και της ιστορίας)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100312





> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> φίλε Ellinis η φωτογραφία αυτή - εκτός αν κάνω κάποιο τρομερό λάθος -δεν είναι από τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου και συνεπώς το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο δεν είναι το VESTA.
> 
> Το ότι δεν είναι ο Ισθμός φαίνεται ευκολα από την σύγκριση α) της κορυφογραμμής στο βάθος του ορίζοντα, β) τη θέση του βυθισμένου πλοίου, γ) τις λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις στις δύο φωτογραφίες.


Τελικά το ναυάγιο στη φωτογραφία είναι του ιταλικού QUIRINALE πο_υ_ βυθίστηκε στις 27.6.43 από βρετανικά αεροσκάφη δίπλα στο στενό της Λευκάδας. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1907 στην Τεργέστη ως φορτηγό PALACKY και μετονομάστηκε το 1932 σε QUIRINALE. Το ναυάγιο ανελκύστηκε μετά τον πόλεμο αλλά καθώς το ρυμουλκούσαν παρουσίασε διαρροή και κατέφυγε στον όρμο του Αργοστολίου όπου τελικά βυθίστηκε εκ νέου τον Ιανουάριο του 1948.
Να δούμε μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του από άλλη οπτική γωνία όσο ήταν μισοβυθισμένο στο δίαυλο της Λευκάδας.

Quirinale2 - ΚΤ.JPG

----------


## george_kerkyra

Δύο ενδιαφέροντα έγγραφα της Νομαρχίας Κέρκυρας του Νοέμβρη 1943. Αφορούν αίτηση για αφαίρεση πετρελαίου και άλλων υλικών από τρία ναυάγια (Sirtori, Rosselli και πiθανόν Monstella).


ΠΗΓΗ: Γ.Α.Κ.1_ναυαγια Κερκυρα 27-&#916.jpg2_ναυαγια Κερκυρα 27-&#916.jpg3_ναυαγια Κερκυρα 27-&#916.jpg Κέρκυρας

----------

